# My puppy lost one of her fangs and upper front teeth. How am I going to play w



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

I use the flirt pole with my pup to wear her out everyday, but she just lost one of her fangs. My trainer told me not to play tug&pull for 1 and half month until she loses all of her teeth and get her k9.
How am I going to play with her and wear her down? She has a lot of energy. Now she's 4 months.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Throw balls for her, swim, run.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

If you know of any dogs/pups your little one plays well with, puppy play dates are a great way to tire your dog out! 

I bring my Thor to play with his buddy Mico, they always have a blast together, and Thor will keep going until he can't go anymore. He has to take a long nap when he's done! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I do a lot of swimming with berlin to wear him out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hiking!


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Let her play with the flirt pole! You can let her chase it and run and run! But when she catches it, let her have it. Don't tug. Teach her Give or Drop. And then chase some more! We did this when our pup started losing his baby teeth.


----------



## gabyeddo (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks guys,
So I can still use the flirt pole. I don't want to take her outside yet because I think she might be in heat early. Recently, she often licks her girl part. Yesterday I walked out and saw 2 mastiffs from my neighbor looking at us. We made eyes contact and they made a move. So I ran back in the house cuz I don't want my pup to get terrorized by this big dogs. She's still small and we don't have fence. They came and waited at the front door for 5 mins, then my neighbor call them back. The club that I go to told me I shouldn't spay her at first heat. At least, let her grow out of it few times. And if I'm serious in the competition I should not spay.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

